# R.I.P Zuko



## Torwolfie (May 29, 2012)

My poor little 2 year old corn Zuko had to be put to sleep yesterday as he had salmonella infection and a massive spinal kink, his spine was just going to crumble away. He was my first snake and id only had him 7 months :/

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad324/Rainbowjellybean/DSC00683.jpg


----------



## Pennys (Oct 3, 2012)

Aw, R.I.P, he was beautiful:sad:


----------

